# Brad Hewitt



## Wild Knight (May 8, 2009)

I just caught up on a few episodes of AxMen, and I see Brad Hewitt got canned. I read in another post he was hired by the show and not Ryggard's. Do you think he was a plant? I mean, was he really an actor paid to work as crew just to introduce drama?


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 8, 2009)

yes he s a plant tom trees


----------



## BC_Logger (May 8, 2009)

wasn't he from California? if so that was a big hint


----------



## Mike Van (May 9, 2009)

Brad was a potted plant, a Weeping Cherry would sum it up -


----------



## JCBearss (May 11, 2009)

No he was there to "enhance" the drama of the show


----------



## shadow745 (May 12, 2009)

More like a #####willow Tree. That's a real species right?

I really liked what he said in an earlier episode.... something along the lines of him being one of the toughest/strongest guys where he came from. I'd hate to see the rest of his friends and neighbors if that's the case. I truly don't think he's ever broken a sweat. Later!


----------



## hkmp5s (May 18, 2009)

Maybe next year they'll get some washed up ufc fighter and he'll wrap that cresent wrench around that old mans neck.


----------



## Cope (May 18, 2009)

hkmp5s said:


> Maybe next year they'll get some washed up ufc fighter and he'll wrap that cresent wrench around that old mans neck.



Yeah! Except I don't think it would take a ufc fighter to handle him. I think even Brad could've kicked his butt.


----------



## BC_Logger (May 19, 2009)

hkmp5s said:


> Maybe next year they'll get some washed up ufc fighter and he'll wrap that cresent wrench around that old mans neck.



could you imagine chuck lidell working in brads place opcorn:


----------



## Nosmo (Jun 12, 2009)

*Brad vs Justin*

Brad took a lot of put-down abuse from Craig and his Son (forget his name). He probably wasn't cut out for that line of work but I wouldn't like some guy yelling all day long at me to speed up and no telling what else .

He finally got tired of all the crap Craig put out and told him I'm done.

This new kid Justin is gettin' nothing but praises from both the bosses.

Nosmo


----------



## ronnyb (Jun 20, 2009)

I know Brad; we were on the high school swim team together. He is definitely one of the strongest, bravest men from our area. You should not speak ill of him.


----------



## Wild Knight (Jun 21, 2009)

swim team, eh....


----------



## Gologit (Jun 21, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> swim team, eh....



Uh huh...my thought exactly. Hmmmmmm. And "you should not speak ill of him"...how sweet.


----------



## oregoncutter (Jun 21, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Uh huh...my thought exactly. Hmmmmmm. And "you should not speak ill of him"...how sweet.



Easy now, he may have been in band too, I'd imagine he plays the flute!


----------



## PB (Jun 21, 2009)

oregoncutter said:


> Easy now, he may have been in band too, I'd imagine he plays the flute!



"This one time, at band camp................."


----------



## 68 Automag (Jun 22, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> swim team, eh....



It sounds gay but swimmers are some of the strongest guys out there.


----------



## Mud23609 (Jun 22, 2009)

"My feet feel uncomfy" Sounds like a tough old boy to me!

Hate to say it but if he is one of the strongest guys from your area then you dont have very strong people in your area. He was struggling with one coil of haywire while that much older and fairly skinny faller was carrying two and didn't seem to be having half the trouble that Brad was. 

From what I saw on the show here in farm country and I suspect in the PNW Brad wouldn't hardly rate as a pimple on a tough guys rear.


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jun 22, 2009)

From what they showed he was just a whiny pompous assed hollister kid who's momma still wiped his ass and tied his shoes. Im no strong ass beast of a guy but i know that if he would have shut his mouth and focused on carrying them coils of wire he wouldn't have had half as much trouble. You're either really naive or absolutely retarded if you think logging is an easy profession, ive done some but am no expert and it is tough work. All loggers get my respect for doing what they do day in and day out. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## oregoncutter (Jun 22, 2009)

Mud23609 said:


> "My feet feel uncomfy" Sounds like a tough old boy to me!
> 
> Hate to say it but if he is one of the strongest guys from your area then you dont have very strong people in your area. He was struggling with one coil of haywire while that much older and fairly skinny faller was carrying two and didn't seem to be having half the trouble that Brad was.
> 
> From what I saw on the show here in farm country and I suspect in the PNW Brad wouldn't hardly rate as a pimple on a tough guys rear.


:agree2:
From what I seen strong, and brave wouldn't be the first words that come to my mind for describing the guy. You ought to be able to pack a few sections, and a block without much trouble, if You get everything balanced just right. Yeah a pimple would be stretching it a little bit, hopefuly he was an actor being paid to portray a sissy whiner, otherwise he wouldn't have made it a day with any crew I have worked with.


----------



## slowp (Jun 26, 2009)

There's a crew of guys his age working here. He would be able to outswim them, probably, because they don't look like they'd float. No fat. But, they have the yarder rigged, and the hooktender has it rigged ahead, and production and quality are pretty good. They're "doing a good job" as the hooktender says. 

When we fall down, the first thing that we do is look to see if anybody saw it happen. No whining in front of the others. And everybody takes a tumble now and then. I did yesterday and nobody saw it. I checked right away! :monkey:


----------



## brian660 (Sep 12, 2009)

shadow745 said:


> More like a #####willow Tree. That's a real species right?
> 
> I really liked what he said in an earlier episode.... something along the lines of him being one of the toughest/strongest guys where he came from. I'd hate to see the rest of his friends and neighbors if that's the case. I truly don't think he's ever broken a sweat. Later!




if you could find the name of that town i`d appreciate it as i`d like to move there and takeover said town.


----------

